# Naked?



## bigtwinky (Aug 25, 2010)

Not totally, but an icon none the less


----------



## Derrel (Aug 25, 2010)

Good way to shoot that Pierre. The headlessness helps I think.


----------



## bigtwinky (Aug 25, 2010)

One of those fun times where chopping off a head is a good thing 

Thanks for posting Derrel


----------



## mooney101 (Aug 25, 2010)

I wonder if you would need a copyright release for this kind of shot? lol


----------



## bigtwinky (Aug 25, 2010)

Depends on what he uses to sign it with 

Seriously though, 30 mins after taking this shot, I saw another Naked Cowboy a few blocks away.  Different guy, same getup, charging people to take pictures.


----------



## Heck (Aug 25, 2010)

That other cowboy might work for him. This guy is franchising his act. There is a cowgirl also but he has filed a lawsuit against her for copyright infringement or something to that effect .


----------



## Heck (Aug 25, 2010)

erose86 said:


> Heck said:
> 
> 
> > That other cowboy might work for him. This guy is franchising his act. There is a cowgirl also but he has filed a lawsuit against her for copyright infringement or something to that effect .
> ...



Oh its nasty. Shes much older and has only sticky's 

Edit: There is also a young one that has sticky's, She don't look too bad but I would not want kids to see that lol.


----------



## mooney101 (Aug 25, 2010)

I would say "only in NY" but people are finding more and more ways to make money.


----------



## misskrys (Aug 25, 2010)

I love it! :thumbup:


----------



## skieur (Sep 2, 2010)

mooney101 said:


> I wonder if you would need a copyright release for this kind of shot? lol


 
Nope! Certain shots are uncopyrightable! 

skieur


----------

